# text from verizon



## jduncan312 (Jul 9, 2012)

im getting this text an i get it just about every hour of the day ive tried blocking the message using an app but it still kept coming thru any idea on how i can stop getting these?


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

May or may not be related: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/06/27/incredible-2-owners-receiving-message-from-vzwnmn-here-is-how-to-stop-them/


----------



## jduncan312 (Jul 9, 2012)

i dont have that feature listed i tried calling but they are no help


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

*So here is what you can do to get rid of it:*
1. Login to your Verizon account.
2. Click on "Account" at the top and then "Change Features" from the bottom right.
3. Select the device you would like to remove the service from.
4. Then scroll down until you find "Contact Management" and click "Remove."


----------

